# Skate banana Bindings?



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

what bindings do people think would be best for lib tech skate banana 2010. looking for quickish ones to do up and average flex. Any idears? :dunno:


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

rome 390 , union forces , burton cartel , k2 auto , ride alpha , ride beta , flow nxt ..ull be happy with anything from this list


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks i'll look into them


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm happy with my Bent Metal Restraints. Solid binding with decent flex.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

i have the naner with union forces. Money set up


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

get some ride beta bindings
i have had them 2 years now and love em


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Other than your typical green Union Forces?

Rome 390s

Ride Delta, Alpha

K2 Auto Ever

Flow NXT-AT/SE, NXT-F/SE

Salomon (highly underrated bindings) Relay Pro/Series, Arnie

All good stuff


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

i've got 390s on mine. love the 390s sooooooo much. never tried forces though. will probably give them a go next season.

get forces or 390s. either one you will be very pleased with.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

How about the Nitrane's????

















-Slyder


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

slyder said:


> How about the Nitrane's????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have these right now. I still need to write a review. They're really close to being kickass bindings, but the toe strap doesn't fit my thirty-two ultra lights properly. And it's not me, I know exactly how to set them up. I contacted ride about it and they pretty much told me the bindings were designed with ride boots in mind and that I'm SOL, unless I want to set the heel cup to a size 10 boot (mine is 9) and then center my boots over the board. problem is, bindings AND boots should be centered. The scenario they suggested would leave the bindings off center, which given the footbed shape, would give me uneven leverage from heel side compared to toe side.

Nitrantes are sweet, but see if you can try out your boots in a pair first. Very comfy bindings though.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The Nitranes are a gimmick in my opinion. If you want a quickness, stick with Flows or K2 cinches/autos.

Have fun with the Nitrane in powder conditions.


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

I have 32 Lashed, an even bulkier boot, and my V-straps have never been centered. People make such a big deal about some boots not having the strap perfectly centered...

Have your boots ever come out of the bindings? I never have...


----------



## Boardski (Feb 3, 2010)

Any of rides bindings with the wedgie system. The canted footbeds make perfect sense for a reverse camber board. I ride the Delta's.


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

Boardski said:


> Any of rides bindings with the wedgie system. The canted footbeds make perfect sense for a reverse camber board. I ride the Delta's.


^This! 

I have Deltas on my Lib Snow Mullet with 2.5 Wedgies. Contrabands on my Stepchild Jibstick with 4.0 Wedgies.

Perfect combos.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Leo said:


> The Nitranes are a gimmick in my opinion. If you want a quickness, stick with Flows or K2 cinches/autos.
> 
> Have fun with the Nitrane in powder conditions.


how would the nitranes be more difficult to use in pow conditions compared to a conventional binding? Usually the biggest complaint about flow is that they suck in pow due to rear exit/entry. Riding with my sis and cousin who ride flows, I've seen this problem first hand


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> how would the nitranes be more difficult to use in pow conditions compared to a conventional binding? Usually the biggest complaint about flow is that they suck in pow due to rear exit/entry. Riding with my sis and cousin who ride flows, I've seen this problem first hand


I should clarify, stick with 2010 Flow Special Edition bindings. They won't have that pow problem from stepping in and out.

I'm not comparing traditional to quick entries here. I am just bringing that up because people are talking about the Nitranes. The Nitranes cause the pow to pack into the toe area during riding.

I haven't tried Nitranes though. I've heard about what people think about them. I personally feel it is gimmicky. I have handled the bindings and I can already tell setting them up will be more of a pain than non SE Flows.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

I just got a park pickle and mounted the 2010 cartels in purple. It is a sick setup. I dont remember riding a board that felt so good since my M3 151cm with Technine Killer Bee bindings way back in 1999!!! This setup feels sick, very responsive, board and bindings truely feel like one unit. I never was fond of burton bindings, but the cartels are the best bang for your buck for sure.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Leo said:


> I should clarify, stick with 2010 Flow Special Edition bindings. They won't have that pow problem from stepping in and out.
> 
> I'm not comparing traditional to quick entries here. I am just bringing that up because people are talking about the Nitranes. The Nitranes cause the pow to pack into the toe area during riding.
> 
> I haven't tried Nitranes though. I've heard about what people think about them. I personally feel it is gimmicky. I have handled the bindings and I can already tell setting them up will be more of a pain than non SE Flows.


Huge PITA to set up. Gimmick... idk. They are pretty comfortable and are quick in and out. Just not so much for me because my thirty-two boots have a higher profile I guess.

They're flexy, but ratcheting just that ankle strap really does lock you in. There's way less pressure on my instep with these bindings for some reason.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a buddy that I ride with alot that HAD the flow bindings on his Sanchez. He said he really liked them because He didnt have to sit down and ratchet in like the traditional style. But after a few months he switched back to ratchets. I know they got stepped on alot in the over crowded lift lines here in early season. I have never strayed from ratchets. They have given me plenty of comfort and I hardly ever have to sit down in the snow to get strapped in. I just dig a flatspot into the snow with my heel edge and stand up.. 10 sec later I am already layin down turns:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

[
Hi sir 
if you can find a set of BENT METAL BMX CARBON /ALU 
I love mine and bought spares to them i have had DRAKE F50 F60 they are good 
i have not tried the FLOW bindings ore the NEW burton cartel
but i have heard from friends that that are good
Cheers
GNU


----------

